# "electric eye" as gate counter



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I was toyig with the idea of putting a photoelectric cell - preferably battery powered - on my gate to count how many visitors I get.

Anyone know of a cheap simple way to make this happen?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Enlist a volunteer TOTer.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There are some fairly cheap ($15-20) counter circuit kits out there. They have LED displays and can accept a variety of input signals. One way to make this work for you would be to use a CdS light sensor with a tight flashlight beam shining on it. Wire the sensor power loop to a relay that "dry-triggers" the counter when the beam is broken. Mount the sensor and light in the entrance or other one-way location that the TOTs have to pass through. When one breaks the beam, the counter will increment one TOT. Let me know if you need a link to the counter kit.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

yes please, I'd like that link. Thanks very much.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here you go - 
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.309/.f?sc=8&category=44


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Make sure you put the beam high so its not counting the TOTs legs, I learned the hard way, had my sensor to low, and my count was way to high, I use an inferred sensor reflected, and I use a SLC 500 5/04 to HMI to keep count.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

And don't forget to divide by two at the end of the night if they happen to exit the same way they came in!


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Here you go -
> http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.309/.f?sc=8&category=44


Thanks very much for that. It looks like it is self contained - i.e. there is not a second part needed to complete the circuit? Just a beam with nothing to receive it?

I have two gates, with a path connecting them. People approach from either side, but I am hoping the natural traffic flow I have provided will direct people out the opposite way they came in. That way no one gets counted twice!


----------

